# Unlocking Alltels motorola VE20 (aka Vegas)



## Ace_boy2099 (Sep 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to unlock a Motorola (RAZR) VE20 (AKA Motorola Vegas) so that ALL the features it should have can be used?? Seeing how Alltel is a CDMA provider and doesn't use SIM cards I don't know if their unlocks would work with my phone, not that I can find any unlocks for the GSMs anyway.

Alltel apparently had Motorola lock the phone so that you can not use your own MP3 files for ringtones so you have to buy from them. In my case that is impossable because I used Audacity to make MP3 files from Audio ripped from youtube videos. 

I've looked up "Mototools" and found "Mototools 6.2" but I don't see my model phone in it's options. anyone know any way to unlock the phone so I can use my ringtones I would greatly appreciate any help provided.


----------



## Ace_boy2099 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just took a look at that site but I didn't see my phone in it's options becedes I found on another forum somwhere how to get what I wanted, however it isn't an unloack just basically hacking into and copying the desired files. I have to use a USB cable which alltel didn't provide (Thx ebay) and 2 programs. RSD Lite v4.4.1 and P2kCommander v6.0.0 and I also needed Motorola USB Drivers because alltel didn't provide the cable or drivers cd.


----------

